# (Guide) How To Use Zipthemer.



## SynisterWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is a mini guide on how to use Zipthemer from the market. It is free and it is a lot easier than MetaMorph. Less likely to boot loop too.

First install Zipthemer from the market or click the link above.:

On to using it.

*1. First you need to make sure its set up for the HTC incredible. Press menu softkey and settings.*








*2. Press the "Update Script Format" and find Edify - Incredible *








*3. Now you are ready to build the zip.*​
*4. Press the +Theme button.*​
*







*​
*5. Navagate to where your MM zip is held.*​
*







*​
*6. For this guide im using my "Theme Finisher".*​
*







*​
*7. Now its time to build so click your zip and the program will start to build it.*​
*







*​
*8. If it was built correctly you will see a log of what the app did.*​
*







*​
*9. Now use a file explorer program like root explorer and make sure you know where the zip is. (default location is root of your SD card)*​
*







*​
*10. If all went well just boot into CWM and flash the zip.*​


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice, now I can link to this instead of explaining over and over, lol.


----------



## Antg001 (Sep 8, 2011)

what should i wipe when i flash the zip


----------



## SynisterWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Antg001 said:


> what should i wipe when i flash the zip


no wipe needed. the app with make a zip that will replace framework-res.apk

all you need to do is boot int CWM and flash. or if you do it through rom manager make sure all the check boxes are *NOT* checked.


----------

